# Dog Snuggie



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Was in a $2 store the other day buying poop bags and came across a dog snuggie! The weather is starting to get cold here so thought I'd see how my little girl liked it.

Judge for yourselves, $2 well spent I think! And that is a hot water bottle in the bed with her too... Spoilt Pooch!

(And something has changed with the photo upload, portrait photos in the iPhone can't be uploaded straight... Even if I rotate 90 degrees first)


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

for $2, I'm sold. Since I keep my place at 66 at night in the winter.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I bought this dry bag for Darcy some time ago....apart from this photo, I have yet to catch her to get her in it......bless her. :-*


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Never mind getting her into it........

How did she get out of it?????

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's all in the zipper action...... :-X...yes We are still on the Vizsla forum.. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

WireyV,

Great colour, not sure about the cut!!! 

If your having trouble with posting your pics 'upright' have a word with Vida, she can teach you a trick or two!   

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> WireyV,
> 
> Great colour, not sure about the cut!!!
> 
> ...


 Hobbsy ........she is upright..although I have just found out how to post multiple pictures, it's only taken me 11 months..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Darcy,

Your doing well.......

Only took me two years to multiple post and a further one year to get them the right way up and the right size!!!!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------

